# Interested in Vape for "dry herb"



## Anortz311 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying the "G Pen: Ground Material" it's seems pretty easy to handle, and not much work, but I still have some questions. 
1a. How stealthy is it? 
1b. Would I be able to smoke it in a room and the smell will be gone moderately fast? 
2. How long does the battery last? 
3.Can I leave the bowl packed and come back to it hours later without breaking it?
4. How many times should I clean it?
5a. Will one bowl pack equal about the same amount of an actual bowl?
5b. Will that get me the same high?
6. Do you recommend a different brand?

Sorry for so many questions I just like to know what I'm getting myself into. Toke on


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)

@roseypeach might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a Pax by Ploom. Love it.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2016)

Anortz311 said:


> I'm thinking about buying the "G Pen: Ground Material" it's seems pretty easy to handle, and not much work, but I still have some questions.
> 1a. How stealthy is it?
> 1b. Would I be able to smoke it in a room and the smell will be gone moderately fast?
> 2. How long does the battery last?
> ...


I havnt had much success with pens for vaping flower ....they always seem to get dirty hella fast I just havnt had good results maybe I'm buying the wrong kind ....it will be interesting to see what people have to say about vaping flower in a personal vape pen ........I just carry my volcano balloon around .....I drew a power ranger on it so it looks like a birthday balloon ...


----------



## Anortz311 (Aug 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I drew a power ranger on it so it looks like a birthday balloon ...


Lol I like the way you think


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I havnt had much success with pens for vaping flower ....they always seem to get dirty hella fast I just havnt had good results maybe I'm buying the wrong kind ....it will be interesting to see what people have to say about vaping flower in a personal vape pen ........I just carry my volcano balloon around .....I drew a power ranger on it so it looks like a birthday balloon ...


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2016)

Anortz311 said:


> I'm thinking about buying the "G Pen: Ground Material" it's seems pretty easy to handle, and not much work, but I still have some questions.
> 1a. How stealthy is it?
> 1b. Would I be able to smoke it in a room and the smell will be gone moderately fast?
> 2. How long does the battery last?
> ...


You totally do not want to spend your money on a G pen. Others may disagree but I had serious issues with battery life. I was able to get approximately 3 hits before the battery gave out on me--after priming the battery as instructed. I tried charging it again for the time specified, and had the same exact issue.

I've got tons of experience with the Pinnacle Pro from Vapor Nation. The battery life is great, lasts for approximately 4 sessions, depending on which heat setting you use. It also comes with two different 'bullets' which are the cones you place your product in, one is for flowers and the other for oils/dabs. Cleaning is a snap as long as you remember to brush the filter on the mouthpiece and soak the metal cones in alcohol every few sessions to keep it in good operational use.

It's very much like the Pax and a lot less expensive. My favorite thing about the Pinnacle Pro is that you can leave it plugged in for use, though I wouldn't recommend doing this often as it can have a negative impact on the life of the rechargeable battery. Always drain the battery fully for optimal battery life.

The high from vaping vs smoking is debatable (see my thread at http://rollitup.org/t/vaping-vs-smoking.917668/ ) and varies from person to person. The general consensus is that true vaping (convection) gets you higher quicker, with more of a 'head' than full body high, but also tends to fade quicker than smoking (combustion).

I would personally recommend the Pinnacle Pro or Pax because they both have true convection quality temperature settings and while they aren't quite as stealthy as some of the newer models (like the Firefly #2) they do perform very well. You don't see a lot about them in the mainstream search engines these days because of so many new models flooding the market.

Overall it's about personal taste and how much you're willing to spend to get true convection quality vaping. Check this out for more info on the newer models, if you like https://www.paintthemoon.org/portable-vaporizer-guide-best-portable-vapes-2016/

Hope this helps you out 


Cheers!


----------



## Anortz311 (Aug 14, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You totally do not want to spend your money on a G pen. Others may disagree but I had serious issues with battery life. I was able to get approximately 3 hits before the battery gave out on me--after priming the battery as instructed. I tried charging it again for the time specified, and had the same exact issue.
> 
> I've got tons of experience with the Pinnacle Pro from Vapor Nation. The battery life is great, lasts for approximately 4 sessions, depending on which heat setting you use. It also comes with two different 'bullets' which are the cones you place your product in, one is for flowers and the other for oils/dabs. Cleaning is a snap as long as you remember to brush the filter on the mouthpiece and soak the metal cones in alcohol every few sessions to keep it in good operational use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great help. I will definitely look into them. Can you leave some pot packed in them to use later?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2016)

Anortz311 said:


> Thanks for the great help. I will definitely look into them. Can you leave some pot packed in them to use later?


No problemo 

You can definitely leave what you don't vape for later. Be sure to allow the unit to cool in between loading. I empty my used weed in a small glass jar for making ISO. Some folks have told me they use theirs for butter with good results.

One last tip for any vape pen/model...make sure you grind the herb well for best results. The finer it's ground, the more surface area you have to vape from. For the PP, load the bullet to the top then tap it lightly on a hard surface to pack the product. Continue filling and tapping until the weed settles to about 4/5 full.


----------



## Anortz311 (Aug 14, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> No problemo
> 
> You can definitely leave what you don't vape for later. Be sure to allow the unit to cool in between loading. I empty my used weed in a small glass jar for making ISO. Some folks have told me they use theirs for butter with good results.
> 
> One last tip for any vape pen/model...make sure you grind the herb well for best results. The finer it's ground, the more surface area you have to vape from. For the PP, load the bullet to the top then tap it lightly on a hard surface to pack the product. Continue filling and tapping until the weed settles to about 4/5 full.


Thanks again! @cat of curiosity was right about you being able to help.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 14, 2016)

Anortz311 said:


> Thanks again! @cat of curiosity was right about you being able to help.


Glad to help, hit me up anytime if you have more questions!


----------



## Anortz311 (Aug 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Glad to help, hit me up anytime if you have more questions!


Hey actually a couple alquestins about the pinnacle pro. Will it smell if I keep it on in my pocket? And how bad does the vapor smell? Would it stink up a room and would the smell last long? Thanks that should be it. Im supposed to get mine in a couple days


----------



## sierranevadaca (Aug 17, 2016)

I love my g series. Never had any issues with it, none of your questions on the first post are an issue for me. It's super convenient, would -HIGH-ly recommended it. Good luck!


----------



## Anortz311 (Aug 17, 2016)

sierranevadaca said:


> I love my g series. Never had any issues with it, none of your questions on the first post are an issue for me. It's super convenient, would -HIGH-ly recommended it. Good luck!


Wish I saw this earlier, I would've looked into it. I just ordered the pinnacle pro on Monday. Heard that it is pretty HIGH quality though so we shall see. Thanks for the help though. .


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2016)

Anortz311 said:


> Hey actually a couple alquestins about the pinnacle pro. Will it smell if I keep it on in my pocket? And how bad does the vapor smell? Would it stink up a room and would the smell last long? Thanks that should be it. Im supposed to get mine in a couple days


You wouldn't want to keep it on in your pocket, especially if you're using the higher temp settings. The top can be a bit loose, especially after you start using it so if you're planning on keeping it in your pocket, you may want to wrap a tiny piece of foil over the bullet (be sure you remove it before using!) just in case the top comes off in your pocket. As far as smell goes, it's minimal (I think) and it shouldn't last long. If you're really worried about it, grab a can of Ozium from AutoZone. It's great stuff, just be sure when you spray it, you leave the room. That stuff is super strong and isn't the best thing to be inhaling 

Hope you share your experience when you get yours!


----------



## Anortz311 (Aug 17, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You wouldn't want to keep it on in your pocket, especially if you're using the higher temp settings. The top can be a bit loose, especially after you start using it so if you're planning on keeping it in your pocket, you may want to wrap a tiny piece of foil over the bullet (be sure you remove it before using!) just in case the top comes off in your pocket. As far as smell goes, it's minimal (I think) and it shouldn't last long. If you're really worried about it, grab a can of Ozium from AutoZone. It's great stuff, just be sure when you spray it, you leave the room. That stuff is super strong and isn't the best thing to be inhaling
> 
> Hope you share your experience when you get yours!


Thanks again I'll be sure to let everybody know how it is.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2016)

Anortz311 said:


> Thanks again I'll be sure to let everybody know how it is.


You're welcome!

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Anortz311 (Sep 6, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Looking forward to it!


I've had some time to try it. I gotta say it's really great. Easy to use and everything. The only thing is, sometimes it starts lifting up in blue and each on will light individually back and forth and then just shut off. Do you know what could be causing this. Other than that it's a great product and I love it.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 6, 2016)

Anortz311 said:


> I've had some time to try it. I gotta say it's really great. Easy to use and everything. The only thing is, sometimes it starts lifting up in blue and each on will light individually back and forth and then just shut off. Do you know what could be causing this. Other than that it's a great product and I love it.


Glad you like it! On the battery, is this when you are charging it or using it?

When you're using it and the lights start blinking and going up and down, that means the battery is about to turn off. That's either because your session is over (it stays on for approximately 8-10 minutes then shuts off).

If it hasn't been that long and you're right in the middle of your sesh, most likely the battery is fully discharged. One more thing in case you don't know, if it's on charge, the strip of lights will indicate your charge time left. First the bottom light will come on flashing, then turn steady and the second light will flash, then turn steady, and so on until the top light is steady. Once the top light is on and steady, you're good to go.

_Always _make sure you let it finish charging all the way to make sure the battery is maintained well. If you use it before it's fully charged (and make a habit of it) the battery will end up needing to be replaced by the manufacturer. This will also happen if you use the passthrough feature too often (keeping it plugged in while using it).

The manual won't tell you this, experience told me  I've heard of other folks replacing the battery themselves but I wouldn't advise it. For one thing you can't be sure of what parts the manufacturer approves of and another is you can seriously injure yourself if something goes wrong.

As it goes, all things in moderation. I had to have my battery replaced once and they were great about it, replaced it free of charge because I was within my warranty period.

I'm really glad you are happy with it, just holler at me here or PM me if you have any more questions. Hope you had a great holiday weekend!


----------



## Smokenpassout (Sep 30, 2016)

I use a davinchi vaporizor. Bestt $200 Ive spent. Major advantage to it is that you can vape a bowl of dry herb, and get the best flavor because it has an all glass vapor path. The bowl Is also made of glass inside. So you dont lose the "green" flavor of the herb. Vape doesnt get a metallic taste like cheaper vaporizors. Most everyone that uses it eventually gets one.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)

Smokenpassout said:


> I use a davinchi vaporizor. Bestt $200 Ive spent. Major advantage to it is that you can vape a bowl of dry herb, and get the best flavor because it has an all glass vapor path. The bowl Is also made of glass inside. So you dont lose the "green" flavor of the herb. Vape doesnt get a metallic taste like cheaper vaporizors. Most everyone that uses it eventually gets one.


I may try that one if my Pinnacle ever dies on me, thanks for your input! Been wanting to hear from someone with experience with them 

thanks for posting!


----------

